# Inter - Sassuolo: 20 febbraio 2022 ore 18:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Inter - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma domenica 20 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:00

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma domenica 20 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo in un miracolo. Saranno senza Brozovic (ma con un Barella in piu) e Bastoni, magari anche un po di turn over. Forse succede qualcosa d'imprevisto.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo se il Villar Perosa si trasforma in Interello


----------



## kipstar (20 Febbraio 2022)

tre punti scontati.
gol su calcio d'angolo o rigore.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Sassuolo, partita di Serie A in programma domenica 20 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> ...


Gol su corner nemmeno quotato. 
Sassuolo che gioca e Inter che segna pagato a 0.01.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Giocano Gagliardini e il nano meraviglia.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Prima occasione sprecata dallo scansuolo.
Traore di sinistro ciabatta.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Febbraio 2022)

3 a 0 con prestazione monstre di Chalanoglu e nuovo idolo della nord che ci sbeffeggia come Perisic in Milan Benevento.


----------



## @[email protected] (20 Febbraio 2022)

Già due ottime occasioni sprecate dal Sassuolo


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Già due ottime occasioni sprecate dal Sassuolo


Al primo tiro l'Inter segna


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Al primo tiro l'Inter segna



Neanche quotato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sassuolo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Gol raspadori. 
Inter in confusione.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

*Gooooollllllllllll*


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma poche illusioni però


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

partita malissimo l'inter, non ha fatto bene il risultato nostro ieri


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Marotta chiederà il rinvio per invasione di piccioni.


----------



## @[email protected] (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non succede ma se succede dobbiamo accendere un cero


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Gooooollllllllllll*


Il gol della bandiera.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Probabilmente ci sarà il ribaltone ,ma se l'inter oggi dovesse pareggiare o perdere,quanto rosicheremo per aver gettato tutto al vento in questa giornata ?


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sassuolo avanti. Assurdo


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Non succede ma se succede dobbiamo accendere un cero


Se succede mi viene ancora più nervoso, considerando che potevamo allungare e stare davanti anche con il loro recupero del Bologna.
Ma tranquillo che non succede


----------



## Devil man (20 Febbraio 2022)

Senza Brozo e Bastoni, l'Inter è poca roba


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se l' Inter perdesse, bestemmierei ancora di piu personalmente


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sassuolo partito bene. La turca al momento nella sua versione migliore, purtroppo la ribalteranno già nel primo tempo. Se pareggiamo con la Salernitana non possiamo fare affidamento sulle sciagure altrui.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se l' Inter perdesse, bestemmierei ancora di piu personalmente


Appunto.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Febbraio 2022)

Chi ha perso il pallone del gol del Sassuolo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

si sapeva che per loro oggi era durissima.
succursali invasati.
perdere questo campionato per noi sarebbe vergognoso, lo dico da agosto.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se il Sassuolo dovesse vincere sono pronto al bipolarismo più sfrenato passando da "Il Milan è in crisi?" a "Scudetto Milan: è l'anno buono?"


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Senza tamponi fatti come se fossero test di gravidanza e con qualche infortunio muscolare l'inter oggi sarebbe quinta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si sapeva che per loro oggi era durissima.
> succursali invasati.
> perdere questo campionato per noi sarebbe vergognoso, lo dico da agosto.



Vergognoso anche vincerlo nonostante tra proprietà e dirigenza abbiano fatto tutto il possibile per non arrivare 1°.
Comunque è un campionato veramente mediocre,sono stufo di tutte queste società satellite e di tutte queste società ridicole che giocano la partita della vita solo contro determinate squadre


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Frattesi sta già giocando per loro


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

A Scamacca dategli direttamente la maglia nerazzurra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno fatto già campagna acquisti durante il campionato,un pò come per l'acquisto di De Vrij che all'ultima giornata regalò un rigore da ufficio inchieste proprio verso la sua futura squadra


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Vedere lo scudetto su quelle maglie è come vedere la tipa più bella col peggior nemico.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Quelli dell'inter ammoniti mai??


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Contro il Sassuolo ci sarà da penare per noi


----------



## Baba (20 Febbraio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

SCAMACAAAA


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

gooooooll

ho detto che sia partita malissimo come approccio alla gara

onestamente questa giornata tutte le migliori hanno steccato, veramente inspiegabile


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Spero vinca l Inter. Così non ci mangiamo le mani per ieri sera


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Febbraio 2022)

E due, Scamacca.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Stacacca.
0-2
Decimo gol in campionato. 
Meglio dei nostri . Mah.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri noi non meritavamo niente. È l'Inter che sta buttando via un'occasione enorme.

Dobbiamo risollevarci


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stacacca.
> 0-2
> Decimo gol in campionato.
> Meglio dei nostri . Mah.


per forza le gioca tutte, i nostri ne saltano la metà o si alternano


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non so voi ma se perdono mi ******* il doppio, potevamo andare potenzialmente +4
Con i se la storia non si fa, magari con una nostra vittoria l'avrebbero affrontata diversamente, però brucia...


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca l Inter. Così non ci mangiamo le mani per ieri sera


Mai sperare che questi vincano, MAI


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Golllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

State tranquilli questi la rimontano. E sono sempre avanti con il "bonus" Bologna.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traore vale 2 diaz. Anche con la Roma ha fatto un partitone


----------



## kipstar (20 Febbraio 2022)

questi la rimontano.....è scontato


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Consigli


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stacacca.
> 0-2
> Decimo gol in campionato.
> Meglio dei nostri . Mah.


Avessimo un attaccante forte arriverebbe senza problemi a 20 gol
Non che Giroud sia scarso, assolutamente, ma ne salta troppe e non è l'ideale per il nostro gioco, secondo me


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

attenzione alle palle inattive che in una giornata negativa possono risollevarli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Se il Sassuolo dovesse vincere sono pronto al bipolarismo più sfrenato passando da "Il Milan è in crisi?" a "Scudetto Milan: è l'anno buono?"


No, effettivamente sarebbe un altro argomento per noi che buttiamo al cesso un scudetto per poca concentrazione e leziosismo, perche altrimenti non si spiegano le partite contro Spezia e sopratutto Salernitana. 
Oggi l'Inter perdendo rimarrebbe virtualmente un punto davanti a noi, se avessimo vinto la situazione sarebbe totalmente diversa con noi a +2, un +2 che vale un +3 considerando lo scontro diretto a nostro favore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Io impazzisco ancora di più, non esulto per niente...

Rimpianto clamoroso e insopportabile...


----------



## Milo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mi mangio le mani contro mike e il cesso di romagnoli, mamma mia che rabbia…(finisse così)


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Attenzione che lo Scansuolo è specializzato nel farsi ribaltare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque é impressionante vedere come cambia l'Inter se toglie 3 titolari. Senza Brozovic e Bastoni sono ben altra roba, in avanti manca anche Dzeko. Se avessero infortuni come noi e il Napoli sarebbero nella zona della Juventus.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora strappo di traore. Impazzisco per lui


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traorè sembra Ronaldinho


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Qua il campionato lo vince la meno peggio.


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

Così fa ancora più male. Vederli vincere in rimonta da 2 a 0....dopo la serata di ieri pure questa devo sorbirmi


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2022)

Se perdono davvero a Milanello dovrebbero tirare giù i muri a testate fino venerdì.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Io se capita godo !
Anche se è una beffa per entrambi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calma, mai fidarsi dell'Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

si sa che le coppe ti prosciugano, peccato che escano già alla prossima partita.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Meno male
Che siamo usciti dalle coppe comunque. Se fossimo in Europa league saremmo nella zona juve


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa di Berardi mannaggia


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa di Berardi


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa. Muoio


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si sa che le coppe ti prosciugano, peccato che escano già alla prossima partita.



Quando domini per 70 minuti poi


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

inter allo sbando totale


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Febbraio 2022)

Finirà ovviamente 4-2 per l'Inda. Smetto di seguire perché stavolta mi scoppierebbe il fegato davvero.


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Bah dite quello che volete ma io andrei a prenderlo in braccio a Berardi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dai Sassuolo, non mollare.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Il kiulo non manca mai eh


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa Berardi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> inter allo sbando totale



Calma, è ancora lunga.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

magari berardi le facesse in nazionale...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Bene, ora il Sassuolo non deve mollare.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ammonizione solare mie scriniar


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

primo tempo peggiore dell'inter in stagione, anzi forse dal 2020...

pioggia di fischi meritati


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Curioso di vedere come il Sassuolo riuscirà a perderla nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Baba (20 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se perdono davvero a Milanello dovrebbero tirare giù i muri a testate fino venerdì.


E chi ti dice che il loro risultato di stasera non sia condizionato dal nostro di ieri sera.


----------



## Dexter (20 Febbraio 2022)

Fallo da rosso di Skriniar neanche ammonito


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fallo da rosso di Skriniar neanche ammonito


che novità


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene, ora il Sassuolo non deve mollare.


Esatto, colpire in contropiede e mettere al sicuro


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che il loro risultato di stasera non sia condizionato dal nostro di ieri sera.


Pioli masterclass 

Far rilassare l'Inter con un pareggio così loro perdono e noi rosicchiamo un punto.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere come il Sassuolo riuscirà a perderla nel secondo tempo.



Devono davvero impegnarsi per perderla ma con l'Inter non si sa mai.


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2022)

Skriniar e Brozovic sono i nuovi Chiellini e Pjianic.
Comunque i nostri si vergognassero e pensassero a cosa hanno gettato nel water.


----------



## Calemme (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stacacca.
> 0-2
> Decimo gol in campionato.
> Meglio dei nostri . Mah.


Giocatori con quella fisicità in Italia spostano sempre. Visto a San Siro dal vivo, Romagnoli e Kjaer non l’hanno mai vista di testa o quando proteggeva spalle alla porta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traore merita un goal


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

comunque impressionante Traorè, preso dall'Empoli come Bennacer
zampetta alla Seedorf e non fa vedere il pallone agli avversari


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pioli masterclass
> 
> Far rilassare l'Inter con un pareggio così loro perdono e noi rosicchiamo un punto.



Povero Pioli, sempre massacrato


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Un risultato che toglierebbe comunque ai nostri il mirino della critica, forse. 
Con i media venduti non è mai detto. 

Ad ogni modo ,come dico da due anni: è Brozovic l'imprescindibile.


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Traore merita un goal


Ma quanto è forte?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calemme ha scritto:


> Giocatori con quella fisicità in Italia spostano sempre. Visto a San Siro dal vivo, Romagnoli e Kjaer non l’hanno mai vista di testa o quando proteggeva spalle alla porta.


È una bestia.
Io ho idealmente scommesso uno scellino su di lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è forte?


Imprendibile palla al piede.


----------



## Calemme (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un risultato che toglierebbe comunque ai nostri il mirino della critica, forse.
> Con i media venduti non è mai detto.
> 
> Ad ogni modo ,come dico da due anni: è Brozovic l'imprescindibile.


Lui e Dzeko per il loro gioco sono fondamentali, sono le uniche fonti di gioco che hanno, insieme alla catena di sinistra.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un risultato che toglierebbe comunque ai nostri il mirino della critica, forse.
> Con i media venduti non è mai detto.
> 
> Ad ogni modo ,come dico da due anni: è Brozovic l'imprescindibile.



Noi abbiamo sbagliato la partita e lo diciamo. Se perde l'Inter è colpa degli episodi avversi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sta andando alla grande. Va bene pure un X, l'importante che sti cancri stiano a cuccia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è forte?


Ed ha ancora margini di miglioramento


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

comunque a questo punto spero lo vinca il Napoli lo scudetto. Perchè noi non lo meritiamo neanche un po'.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Febbraio 2022)

Senza Brozo sono pochissima cosa. Comunque adesso buttano dentro dzeko e qualche colpo di testa vario su punizione lo mettono


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sta andando alla grande.* Va bene pure un X,* l'importante che sti cancri stiano a cuccia



Se riescono a pareggiare poi la vincono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sta andando alla grande. Va bene pure un X, l'importante che sti cancri stiano a cuccia



Calma che queste melme sarebbero capaci di ribaltare e di vincere 3-2

Peccato per la traversa di Berardi,con il 3-0 la partita sarebbe praticamente finita li,ivece ora con 1 singolo goal si potrebbe riaprire tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ho appena rivisto il primo gol del Sassuolo, palla persa del turco e papera di Handanovic


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sta andando alla grande. Va bene pure un X, l'importante che sti cancri stiano a cuccia


Loro hanno i 3 punti in tasca con il Bologna. Quindi anche una sconfitta cambia poco, sono sempre davanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calemme ha scritto:


> Lui e Dzeko per il loro gioco sono fondamentali, sono le uniche fonti di gioco che hanno, insieme alla catena di sinistra.


Esatto.
Dzeko per le uscite con palla sulla figura e perisic sui cambi gioco con attacchi al lato debole ma senza brozo la palla gira meno velocemente.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> comunque a questo punto spero lo vinca il Napoli lo scudetto. Perchè noi non lo meritiamo neanche un po'.



Ok, non siamo da scudetto ma non autoflagelliamonoci.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo sbagliato la partita e lo diciamo. Se perde l'Inter è colpa degli episodi avversi.


Colpa dei piccioni di San Siro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Loro hanno i 3 punti in tasca con il Bologna. Quindi anche una sconfitta cambia poco, sono sempre davanti.



Io non dare per scontati i tre punti. Li devi sempre fare.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, non siamo da scudetto ma non autoflagelliamonoci.


Perdi con lo Spezia e pareggi (che è come una sconfitta) quando sei davanti e giochi pure prima.
Dai non esiste, non meriti lo scudetto.

Quante sconfitte abbiamo? Prendi le prime in classifica di tutti i campionati europei, penso nessuno abbia il nostro numero di sconfitte.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non dare per scontati i tre punti. Li devi sempre fare.


Contro Mihajlovic idolo della curva? Ma dai.


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, non siamo da scudetto ma non autoflagelliamonoci.


No giustamente lo merita il grande Napoli…loro si possono perdere con l’Empoli, spezia Inter ecc.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Loro hanno i 3 punti in tasca con il Bologna. Quindi anche una sconfitta cambia poco, sono sempre davanti.


Non hanno proprio niente in tasca. Solo debiti da pagare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non dare per scontati i tre punti. Li devi sempre fare.



Fidati che quelli sono scontati.
Ricordo ancora Mihajlovich nella passata stagione che doveva sbarrare con tutto se stesso la strada della juve verso la Champions : prese non so quante pappine con tutti i suoi giocatori in vacanza 

E anche stavolta sarà uguale.
Tanto la data per il recupero ancora non l'hanno decisa,aspetteranno che il Bologna sia automaticamente salvo per calendarizzare la partita


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fidati che quelli sono scontati.
> Ricordo ancora Mihajlovich nella passata stagione che doveva sbarrare con tutto se stesso la strada della juve verso la Champions : prese non so quante pappine con tutti i suoi giocatori in vacanza
> 
> E anche stavolta sarà uguale.
> Tanto la data per il recupero ancora non l'hanno decisa,aspetteranno che il Bologna sia automaticamente salvo per calendarizzare la partita


Sarà una festa di gemellaggio.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è forte?


Se non si perde diventa davvero forte ma ormai lo Scansuolo chiederà 40 milioni.
Questi comunque hanno degli scout mica da ridere eh, Boga, Traore e anche il piccoletto a centrocampo non è mica male.
E noi invece di Traore paghiamo dei soldi per Ballo


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Contro Mihajlovic idolo della curva? Ma dai.


Farà le solite dichiarazioni roboanti prepartita e poi dopo 20 minuti sarà già sotto di due gol...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non hanno proprio niente in tasca. Solo debiti da pagare.


Li pagheranno con altri prestiti. 
Tanto Gravina apre inchieste solo sul Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perdi con lo Spezia e pareggi (che è come una sconfitta) quando sei davanti e giochi pure prima.
> Dai non esiste, non meriti lo scudetto.
> 
> Quante sconfitte abbiamo? Prendi le prime in classifica di tutti i campionati europei, penso nessuno abbia il nostro numero di sconfitte.



Con lo Spezia era vinta. Con il Napoli era un pari. Ieri abbiamo sbagliato tutto. 
Non saremo da scudetto ma nemmeno da disprezzare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto bella gufata su dazn : hanno appena detto che l'Inter in questa stagione l'ha ribaltata n°x di volte,mentre il sassuolo da posizione di vantaggio si è fatta rimontare n°x di volte.

Prepariamoci all'assedio !
E tra una bestemmia e l'altra,lanciamo anche qualche gufo in campo


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con lo Spezia era vinta. Con il Napoli era un pari. Ieri abbiamo sbagliato tutto.
> Non saremo da scudetto ma nemmeno da disprezzare.


Era vinta ma il tabellino dice che abbiamo perso.
Neanche un punto alla fine siamo riusciti a portare a casa.
Quello che era non conta, conta solo il tabellino.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Colpa dei piccioni di San Siro.



Piccioni bianconeri.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con lo Spezia era vinta. Con il Napoli era un pari. Ieri abbiamo sbagliato tutto.
> Non saremo da scudetto ma nemmeno da disprezzare.


Ai ragazzi e allo staff cosa vuoi dire?
Qualche critica solo alla proprietà che non ha fatto un sacrificio per aiutare la causa.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

A destra entra cavallo pazzo.
Brutto come pochi quando corre ma fastidioso.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Era vinta ma il tabellino dice che abbiamo perso.
> Neanche un punto alla fine siamo riusciti a portare a casa.
> Quello che era non conta, conta solo il tabellino.



I numeri contano ma bisogna anche capire come si arriva a quei numeri.


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Imprendibile palla al piede.


Prendiamo lui al posto di Sanchez


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Sassuolo, resisti.


----------



## Dexter (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dentro Dzeko e Dumfries. Finita.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Inter in pressione.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Inter rischiatutto : sanchez trequartista e calha mediano nel 3 4 1 2.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ora li picchiano, li stuprano fisicamente e con fischi a senso unico


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter in pressione.


la rimontano state tranquilli. non sono come noi


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Barella deve rompersi di brutto, mi sta troppo sulle scatole


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> la rimontano state tranquilli. non sono come noi



Può essere. Io mi aspettavo già il 3-0 per l'Inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Prendiamo lui al posto di Sanchez


Di difficile collocazione nel nostro modulo e calcio .
Non è esterno e nemmeno trequartista, men che meno centrocampista.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Inter alta e aggressiva.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> comunque a questo punto spero lo vinca il Napoli lo scudetto. Perchè noi non lo meritiamo neanche un po'.



Perchè lo merita il Napoli? Che io sappia erano proprio loro ad esser stati primi per tante partite e poi perdere punti con Spezia ed Empoli. Stesse sconfitte (4) come noi
Lo "merita" l'Inter solo perché più forti sulla carta


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Partiti fortissimo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inter alta e aggressiva.



Se il Sassuolo si schiaccia troppo la perde.


----------



## Stylox10 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Spero vinca l Inter. Così non ci mangiamo le mani per ieri sera


Guadagnare un punto su di loro in questo turno farebbe così schifo?

ma che ragionamento è?


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Cominciamo ad elargire cartellini gialli


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sassuolo troppo chiuso.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Era rigore


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Li hanno messi alle corde comunque. Quello che non siamo riusciti a fare noi con la Salernitana.
Magari non fanno neanche un gol (ma per me vincono 3-2) però almeno mettono pressione. Noi niente


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Era rigore



Petto.


----------



## kipstar (20 Febbraio 2022)

tremila replay per vedere un colpo di petto


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Adesso ad ogni situazione reclamano rigore ste mierde


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Era rigore


Quale? Non era mano.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

guarda come si inventano un rigore


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

de vrij ne prende 1/3 contro scamacca...


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mannaggia a me sono due giorni che mi piaceva che il Sassuolo facesse almeno un gol e non l'ho giocato.

Comunque un vero schifo, siamo al 60' e vittoria Sassuolo sta ancora @1.44 e pareggio @4.5 è pochissimo se lo spettano i book che i nati dopo addirittura la ribaltano


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Berardi che cesso


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Che azione si è mangiato Berardi...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traore diventera forte, forte


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

brutta scelta qui di berardi uno contro uno


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Dzeko comunque tutti lo bistrattano eppure è il loro migliore attaccante.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non va bene.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Traore diventera forte, forte


Bravi loro a trovarlo e prenderlo


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

si aggrappano a nonno dzeko


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Traore indemoniato.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Traorè sta giocando da solo praticamente.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

mamma mia Traorè, slalom totale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Consigli in versione Yashin. Comunque in ogni azione del Inter c'e di mezzo quel cesso di Chiriches che ne combina 5 a partita (contro di noi ovviamente lo hanno lasciato in panchina)



Andris ha scritto:


> de vrij ne prende 1/3 contro scamacca...


É in un pessimo periodo di forma. Ultimamente subiscono spesso gol per errori suoi o scontri persi da parte sua. Sembra un po alla canna del gas o in periodo di flessione. Con Bastoni e Skriniar riescono a coprire bene uno l'altro, ma apenna manca uno di questi si vede. Se a Skriniar venisse un raffredore sarebbero guai.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Li hanno messi alle corde comunque. Quello che non siamo riusciti a fare noi con la Salernitana.
> Magari non fanno neanche un gol (ma per me vincono 3-2) però almeno mettono pressione. Noi niente



Bravo, noi non riusciamo mai ad assediare gli avversari, ed è il motivo per cui fatichiamo con le piccole


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

il centrocampo non esiste all'inter, sono due tronconi 
se perde palla vanno in porta


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ora è un assedio.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile Consigli che portiere.
Comunque questi la vincono palese


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ahah Consigli in God mode


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

seconda giovinezza di Consigli, da 8 in pagella


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Consigli in porta sembra un boss di Dark Souls.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Bravo, noi non riusciamo mai ad assediare gli avversari, ed è il motivo per cui fatichiamo con le piccole


Che poi non è che ci voglia molto, basta correre in 11 come degli indemoniati, il resto lo fa la fretta degli altri a cui il pallone inizia a scottare. E' solo psicologia. Poi chiaro devi essere lucido quando hai il pallone, ma per mettere paura basta correre come un matto.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

L'arbitro darà 8 minuti di recupero.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Schiaffo a Berardi da var


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2022)

Tra Spezia e Salernitana un delitto da pena capitale non essere davanti con 4 o 5 punti alle melme 

Va beh, pazienza, poco da fare ormai


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra Spezia e Salernitana un delitto da pena capitale non essere davanti con 4 o 5 punti alle melme
> 
> Va beh, pazienza, poco da fare ormai



Inutile pensarci. Ora forza Sassuolo.


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ahaha Lautaro 100 milioni


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Lautaro mi chiedo come siamo riusciti a farlo diventare un fenomeno nei derby degli ultimi anni. E' veramente scarso.


----------



## Devil man (20 Febbraio 2022)

Che pena... Cioè... Mannaggia la pupazza aver perso 2 punti


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Porca miseria che si è mangiato.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Vicino al gol anche il Sassuolo. Lo pagheranno.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che poi non è che ci voglia molto, basta correre in 11 come degli indemoniati, il resto lo fa la fretta degli altri a cui il pallone inizia a scottare. E' solo psicologia. Poi chiaro devi essere lucido quando hai il pallone, ma per mettere paura basta correre come un matto.


Parole sante.
Noi ieri negli ultimi minuti continuevamo a giocare al indietro al portiere come se la stessimo vincendo.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

quasi 0-3


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> Noi ieri negli ultimi minuti continuevamo a giocare al indietro al portiere come se la stessimo vincendo.


Con Romagnoli puoi ......


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Borghi ha provato a giustificare l’errore di Martinez ahahahah


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Terza pera buttata alle ortiche


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Perisic é veramente impressionante. 33 anni. Ancora si fa la fascia a piena velocita per tutta la partita e fisicamente é integro. Importantissimo per il loro gioco.


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2022)

Possiamo anche non vincerlo ma questi non lo devono vincere, meglio 3-4 di fila al napoli


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che fanno? i passaggi a 2 metri dalla linea?? e quando tirano??


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sostituito il turco.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

e dai su fatelo il terzo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Torna il pubblico......e torna la turca come la conosciamo.


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

Finirà come quella volta contro la Samp in cui vinsero 3 a 2 col tiro di Recoba da centrocampo.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Possiamo anche non vincerlo ma questi non lo devono vincere, meglio 3-4 di fila al napoli


Tutta la vita. Se lo meriterebbero uno comunque.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

turco peggiore in campo...


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Berardi melma


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Miracolo di Handanovic


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

A quanto era quotata la vittoria del Sassuolo all'inizio?


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

ma dai raspadori e berardi si fregano l'impossibile


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita. Se lo meriterebbero uno comunque.


col caxxo......ce lo meritiamo noi!!!


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Raspadori pure... ma tira una bomba cosa fai sti pallonetti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita. Se lo meriterebbero uno comunque.



La squadra si, ma pensare a De laurentis che vince lo scudetto è una roba che proprio non mi va giù.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa si stanno mangiando sti Sassuoli


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> A quanto era quotata la vittoria del Sassuolo all'inizio?


10,5 e più


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sassuolo che non la chiude impazzisco


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Che sprechi il Sassuolo.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco cosa stanno sbagliando quelli del Sassuolo. E ho pure Over maledetti.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sassuolo che non la chiude impazzisco



Calma.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sostituito il turco.



La vogliono vincere.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia Defrel se è scoordinato. Ma come fa sta gente a giocare in SErie A


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque fisicamente questi dell'Inter sono scoppiati


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

che frustrati i centrali interisti, menano a gioco fermo perchè non vedono palla oggi


----------



## Simo98 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sta succedendo veramente 
Quanto si sente la mancanza di Conte per gli interisti


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque fisicamente questi dell'Inter sono scoppiati


Sono diverse partite che secondo loro dominano gli avversari e poi pero' al 70esimo ....crollano. Qui ben prima


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dai, dai Sassuolo.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

oggi poteva superare il record storico di quel sassuolo-inter 0-7


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che fa sto Chiricjhes????? Ora prendono gol per colpa sua. Pazzesco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Febbraio 2022)

Chiriches, sempre Chiriches.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Un ammonito per l'Inter, miracolo.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

prima volta che non vedo uscire barella nella ripresa, classico cambio, il che la dice lunga


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

L Inter comunque gioca bene. Poco da dire


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che gestione palla ha il Sassuolo? bravissimo Dionisi.


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prima volta che non vedo uscire barella nella ripresa, classico cambio, il che la dice lunga


Perché il campionissimo riposa in Europa visto che è riuscito a farsi dare due giornate di squalifica per una partita senza senso. Fenomeno.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Skriniar che prende a parole e gestacci l'avversario a terra accanto all'arbitro ed è tutto normale.
Anche qui neanche giallo.

Assurdo.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

il Guercio sconsolato insieme al cinese


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Resisti SASSUOLO.


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco. Siamo entrati nel momento caldo. Ora ne fanno tre in fila.


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Skriniar può fare il c che vuole in campo col benestare Dell arbitro


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

stiamo scherzando ???
l'arbitro permette tutto a skriniar
gli occhi fuori dalle orbite, vai all'antidoping altro che Maradona 94


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma che gestione palla ha il Sassuolo? bravissimo Dionisi.


Mi chiedo come sia possibile che abbiano cosi pochi punti rispetto al gioco che esprimono in campo.
Sembra come se non volessero mai fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ho paura


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Skriniar che prende a parole e gestacci l'avversario a terra accanto all'arbitro ed è tutto normale.
> Anche qui neanche giallo.
> 
> Assurdo.


Ahahahah neanche ora. Può pure uccidere gli avversari.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mi manca solo Inter Sassuolo over 2.5. Non vi preoccupate. Finisce cosi


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> 10,5 e più


Avevo una mezza idea di rischiare 50€ sul Sassuolo vincente, poi ho lasciato perdere...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Devono schiattare sti maledetti. Non mi fanno godere manco quando perdono.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahhahaah chiedeva il rigore Sputaro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Avevo una mezza idea di rischiare 50€ sul Sassuolo vincente, poi ho lasciato perdere...


Hai fatto bene, minimo pareggiano...


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come sia possibile che abbiano cosi pochi punti rispetto al gioco che esprimono in campo.
> Sembra come se non volessero mai fare il salto di qualità.


non hanno stimoli dalla società


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Avevo una mezza idea di rischiare 50€ sul Sassuolo vincente, poi ho lasciato perdere...



Se finisce così ti rimborsiamo noi


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma vedi te se questi ora non segnano all'ultimo secondo.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non hanno stimoli dalla società


Vabbè capirai ma intanto ci arrivi in Europa, anche per una tua ambizione personale eh.


----------



## Dexter (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Skriniar cosa deve fare per essere ammonito? Ahahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

il sassuolo ha fatto una partita pazzesca come qualità. noi mai visti così davanti. la dice lunga


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto nervosismo quelli dell'Inter.
Pazzesco Skriniar fa quello che vuole. E' il nuovo Chiellini a cui non fanno mai niente.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Febbraio 2022)

Il livello della serie A è imbarazzante, tutte le presunte “big” in realtà sono squadrette. 
Alla fine lo vincerà l’inter, perché con i primi 11 è superiore a tutti. Ma hanno una rosa ridicola, bastano 2 assenze e sono livello Europa league pure loro quando entrano in gioco di Marco, Gagliardini, Vidal. 

Basta dire che squadre come le modestissime Lazio e Fiorentina a marzo sono a 10 punte dalla prima, qualcosa di osceno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto manca?????


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè capirai ma intanto ci arrivi in Europa, anche per una tua ambizione personale eh.


a parte Berardi, per loro è solo un passaggio in carriera...sanno che vanno altrove
poi tolsero De Zerbi che aveva creato una macchina perfetta


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Eccola la


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Eccolo li all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia c’è andata di lusso. Però che rammarico, potevamo allungare


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ora la pareggiano vedete.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Febbraio 2022)

azz


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lo annulla dai


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo lo annulli va


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Devono schiattare sti maledetti. Non mi fanno godere manco quando perdono.


Daje suuuuuuuuu

E si gode enormemente stasera


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che gli levano il gol della bandiera


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Braccio


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

si vedeva che era mano


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dai che gli levano il gol della bandiera


Spero di no almeno prendo la schedina. Tanto è finita.


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

da annullare


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

A casa ahahahahahaha


----------



## Snake (20 Febbraio 2022)

siuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Febbraio 2022)

Rido male


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Si godeeeee maledetti sudici, ora non parlate più di ieri sera eh??? Maledette melme


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

si è innamorato del video ?
che sta a guardare ?
è braccio


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2022)

Rotfl


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Devono schiattare da qui all’eternità. PD!


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Finita


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Speravo l Inter chiudesse il discorso scudetto così da non incazzarni più con il Milan. Eh niente facciamo pena noi non loro


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dio Esiste.


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pioli masterclass
> 
> Far rilassare l'Inter con un pareggio così loro perdono e noi rosicchiamo un punto.


CHIEDETE SCUSA A PIOLI


----------



## Baba (20 Febbraio 2022)

Godooooooooo


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto brucia non aver vinto ieri


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque spero che questa estate Maldini faccia follie per Traore quindi presenti un'offerta dai 7 milioni in su.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Febbraio 2022)

*GODO TORNATE NELLE FOGNE, RATTI, INDEGNI. *


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

"spiaze per i ragazzi"



>


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Non piangere Borghi, il bonifico ti arriva lo stesso


----------



## hiei87 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Stanno facendo di tutto per consegnare lo scudetto alla juve. Fortunatamente a regola non dovrebbe bastare. Di certo non saremo noi o il Napoli ad approfittarne.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Febbraio 2022)

Senza due titolari sono andati in difficoltà pazzesca.
Gli unici due imprescindibili per loro sono Barella e Brozovic.
Uscendo dalla Champions e giocando coi titolari vinceranno cmq lo scudetto...

E credo che se avessimo vinto ieri l'avrebbero approcciata diversamente...
Noi non abbiamo una marcia da scudetto, ma non vincere quest'anno è pazzesco, mancava pochissimo... un grosso mah.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Che dirà Spiaze stasera?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se finisce così ti rimborsiamo noi



@Walker ti rimborsiamo alla prossima.


----------



## Goro (20 Febbraio 2022)

Devono esplodere, sempre a fare gli esaltati in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo addirittura guadagnato 1 punto su di loro, pazzesco.

Amala


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Febbraio 2022)

A questo punto sarebbe giusto che non vincesse neanche il Napoli domani


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Dite quello che volete, ma Inzaghi io non lo vorrei mai e poi mai sulla nostra panchina. Ancora una volta, dimostra di essere tatticamente una capra in difesa. Una partita dominata dai perdazzurri che hanno perso 2-0. Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (20 Febbraio 2022)

ora li aspettano Genoa,derby e la famosa Salernitana......chissa'


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo di tutto per consegnare lo scudetto alla juve. Fortunatamente a regola non dovrebbe bastare. Di certo non saremo noi o il Napoli ad approfittarne.


La Juve si guardasse dalla Lazio piuttosto. Altro che scudetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

@admin il famoso febbraio di Inzaghi


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Walker ti rimborsiamo alla prossima.


Ok va bene, intanto il rosario della sera è partito un altra volta.
La scomunica è vicina...


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

oggi partita più brutta in un anno e mezzo, dal girone di andata di Gonde
Sassuolo perfetto, ha sbagliato solo a non capitalizzare tutto davanti altrimenti veramente goleada


----------



## hiei87 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve si guardasse dalla Lazio piuttosto. Altro che scudetto.


Per fortuna stanno facendo pena anche loro, ma in un campionato normale le tre davanti avrebbero dovuto già staccarli di 20 punti


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi gli ingiocabili hanno perso?
Marotta farà ricorso per la ripetizione. 
Ahaha


----------



## Calemme (20 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Senza due titolari sono andati in difficoltà pazzesca.
> Gli unici due imprescindibili per loro sono Barella e Brozovic.
> Uscendo dalla Champions e giocando coi titolari vinceranno cmq lo scudetto...
> 
> ...


Ma quale Barella. Basta elogiare ‘sto mezzo giocatore


----------



## Baba (20 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma Inzaghi io non lo vorrei mai e poi mai sulla nostra panchina. Ancora una volta, dimostra di essere tatticamente una capra in difesa. Una partita dominata dai perdazzurri che hanno perso 2-0. Nulla da aggiungere.


Ma dominata dove che potevano prenderne tranquillamente altri 3


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che dirà Spiaze stasera?


Forse che hanno dominato per 97 minuti?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ok va bene, intanto il rosario della sera è partito un altra volta.
> La scomunica è vicina...



Aspetta il prossimo giubileo.


----------



## Calemme (20 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma Inzaghi io non lo vorrei mai e poi mai sulla nostra panchina. Ancora una volta, dimostra di essere tatticamente una capra in difesa. Una partita dominata dai perdazzurri che hanno perso 2-0. Nulla da aggiungere.


Milano come allenatori non è messa benissimo


----------



## kipstar (20 Febbraio 2022)

finalmente li ho visti in calo fisicamente gli ultimi 20 minuti non ce la facevano più....


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma dominata dove che potevano prenderne tranquillamente altri 3


Vabbè, nel secondo tempo hanno avuto millemila occasioni e potevamo segnarne 4-5. Il Sassuolo diciamo che ha avuto le occasioni nella ripresa, più perchè hanno sfruttato il nervosismo degli avversari per le occasioni perse. Mentalmente la squadra di Inzaghi non la vedo messa affatto bene, peggio di noi direi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, nel secondo tempo hanno avuto millemila occasioni e potevamo segnarne 4-5. Il Sassuolo diciamo che ha avuto le occasioni nella ripresa, più perchè hanno sfruttato il nervosismo degli avversari per le occasioni perse. Mentalmente la squadra di Inzaghi non la vedo messa affatto bene, peggio di noi direi.


Occasioni gol nate solo da forza di volontà e confusione, a calcio ha giocato e vinto solo il Sassuolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco, potevamo annullare il recupero di bologna e restare in vetta matematicamente.

Che nervoso...


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

il Sassuolo questa stagione in versione ex Scansuolo

vittoria in trasferta contro juve, Milan e inter
credo sia la prima stagione che ciò che accade contemporaneamente


----------



## JoKeR (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calemme ha scritto:


> Ma quale Barella. Basta elogiare ‘sto mezzo giocatore


Gioca ininterrottamente da 3 anni. 3.
Non perde un pallone ed è bravo tecnicamente.
Certo oggi giocare vertice basso nel primo tempo e poi a 2 nella ripresa vicino a quel cesso della turca non l'ha aiutato..

Non lo so, è un mezzo giocatore? Avercene...
E Brozovic? Quello almeno è imprescindibile o no?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Febbraio 2022)

si gode, ma c'è sempre quella grossa sensazione di nkoulata per ieri e spezia


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Una notizia positiva è che lautaro ha praticamente litigato con la porta e col gol.
Pare calloni.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Milano come allenatori non è messa benissimo


Sono d'accordo, ma io è dall'estate scorsa che sostengo di non fidarmi di Inzaghi come di molti altri allenatori ex-attaccanti (che sono quelli che trascurano di più la fase difensiva, che è assolutamente fondamentale se vuoi vincere il campionato italiano). Pioli dovessi sostituirlo, lo farei comunque con certezze tipo Conte, Klopp, al massimo Sarri. E sono altrettanto sicuro che Simone Inzaghi con noi sarebbe stato un disastro e ci metto la mano sul fuoco. Cioè, oggi l'Inter ha lasciato tantissimi spazi agli avversari ed hanno pur sempre Skriniar e De Vrij in difesa, immagina con gente come Romagnoli e Kalulu che avrebbe combinato.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calha oggi versione zuppa inglese. 
Molle e insignificante.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, potevamo annullare il recupero di bologna e restare in vetta matematicamente.
> 
> Che nervoso...



Abbiamo guadagnato 1 punto su questi ratti, è l'unica cosa che conta. Con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte, inutile farsi amaro il fegato.


----------



## bmb (20 Febbraio 2022)

Che rimonta!


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

Scamacca "Non ho esultato perchè non avevo capito fosse goal"

Fisico da Ibra, cervello da Donnarumma


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

CHE RABBIA NON MI DO PACE


----------



## hiei87 (20 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Scamacca "Non ho esultato perchè non avevo capito fosse goal"
> 
> Fisico da Ibra, cervello da Donnarumma


Praticamente frankestein.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Questo campionato comunque è talmente mediocre da essere esaltante. Ogni settimana cambiano gli equilibri in maniera pazzesca. Prima del derby sembrava un miraggio raggiungere la vetta già a quest'ora. Può seriamente vincere chiunque, anche il Napoli. Perciò, io dico che ci credo allo scudetto.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2022)

L'ottimista oggi pensa che il nostro pareggio è stata la causa di questa sconfitta


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

La turca strapagata 6 milioni ovviamente nel momento di difficoltà si eclissa. Quando va tutto bene fa il fenomeno contro Cagliari e Genoa. Poi quando il gioco si fa duro inizia con i passaggi di 3 metri all indietro e basta così. Il suo compito è finito.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Scamacca "Non ho esultato perchè non avevo capito fosse goal"
> 
> Fisico da Ibra, cervello da Donnarumma



Nel senso che pensava fosse fuorigioco.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2022)

Partita oscena della turca..godo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lo scudetto non è comunque roba per il Milan. Ma si gode comunque. 

Melme, melme schifose!


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calemme ha scritto:


> Amico, senza offesa e parlando seriamente, hai seri problemi con la Juve. Hai un complesso di inferiorità incredibile verso questi, valuta attentamente delle sedute da uno psicologo perchè non è normale questo tuo pensiero continuo. Sai quante risate si fanno gli juventini a leggerti?


Questo ha il tanfo di infiltrato


----------



## Andris (20 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Nel senso che pensava fosse fuorigioco.


mi ha ricordato Donnarumma che non aveva contato i rigori in finale dell'europeo e capito vedendo correre i compagni


----------



## Baba (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo ha il tanto di infiltrato


È un gobbo fatto e finito


----------



## Cataldinho (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Calha oggi versione zuppa inglese.
> Molle e insignificante.


Calha in versione Calha. Quante volte lo abbiamo "ammirato" in queste condizioni? Temo troppe. Ora deve rifarsi pareggiando il conto nell'inda.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo ha il tanto di infiltrato


Non perderci tempo,lanciagli un'offesa e inseriscilo tra gli ignorati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Febbraio 2022)

È qui che si gode? 3 sconfitte e 1 pareggio nelle ultime 4 partite


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Calha in versione Calha. Quante volte lo abbiamo "ammirato" in queste condizioni? Temo troppe. Ora deve rifarsi pareggiando il conto nell'inda.


Il riassunto migliore per
Giudicare la sua prestazione. Chala fa il Chala. Preciso e conciso


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo ha il tanto di infiltrato


Si può dire troll, senza che qualcuno si offenda per niente?


----------



## mil77 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Come rivalutare il nostro pareggio di ieri....un ounto guadagnato su Inter e Atalanta e 0 punti persi dalla juve. Meglio di così ci può essere solo una sconfitta del Napoli domani


----------



## darden (20 Febbraio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> ora li aspettano Genoa,derby e la famosa Salernitana......chissa'



Il presidente della Salernitana è da sempre tifoso del Napoli, sicuramente ci sarà un premio partita anche contro l'Inter


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, potevamo annullare il recupero di bologna e restare in vetta matematicamente.
> 
> Che nervoso...



Se avessimo vinto noi ieri avrebbe vinto pure l'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Febbraio 2022)

Nonostante il rammarico, si gode


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo vinto noi ieri avrebbe vinto pure l'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.


lasciamo perdere certi discorsi fantasiosi.
l'inter oggi non la vinceva mai. lo dico da domenica scorsa tra l'altro...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo vinto noi ieri avrebbe vinto pure l'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.


 come fai a dirlo?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> come fai a dirlo?



Forse l'Inter avrebbe giocato con più impegno. In ogni caso non serve dire se avessimo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lasciamo perdere certi discorsi fantasiosi.
> l'inter oggi non la vinceva mai. lo dico da domenica scorsa tra l'altro...



Era per rispondere a chi guarda sempre indietro


----------



## Djici (20 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come rivalutare il nostro pareggio di ieri....un ounto guadagnato su Inter e Atalanta e 0 punti persi dalla juve. Meglio di così ci può essere solo una sconfitta del Napoli domani


Io non rivaluto nulla.
Il risultato peggiore e forse stato il nostro.
Anche se loro hanno preso 0 punti e noi 1.
Conta anche contro chi hai fatto quei risultati.
Perché per noi c'è anche il rischio piuttosto alto di non vincere contro il Sassuolo. E così facciamo 2 punti contro Salernitana e Sassuolo.
Loro giocando contro la Salernitana la vincerano quasi automaticamente e così faranno 3 punti contro i nostri 2.
Che poi la nostra contro il Sassuolo e proprio l'ultima di campionato...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come rivalutare il nostro pareggio di ieri....un ounto guadagnato su Inter e Atalanta e 0 punti persi dalla juve. Meglio di così ci può essere solo una sconfitta del Napoli domani


Domani forza Cagliari. 
Birrona gelata , ovviamente ichnusa , e forza rossoblu.


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Gli youtubers indaisti stanno sclerando, specie qualcuno che ieri aveva sfottuto alla grande il Milan per la brutta partita di Salerno....spettacolare.


----------



## Kayl (20 Febbraio 2022)

l'unico lato positivo del fatto che l'Inter prima e dopo di noi giocherà contro Genoa e Salernitana è che ancora non c'è la retrocessione matematica in questo periodo ma che per il distacco entrambe sono costrette a fare punti, più avanti avrebbero giocato con i primavera. Almeno si daranno da fare.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Gli youtubers indaisti stanno sclerando, specie qualcuno che *ieri aveva sfottuto alla grande il Milan per la brutta partita di Salerno.*...spettacolare.



Non bisogna mai sfottere prima di aver giocato la propria partita.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ho evitato accuratamente di commentare la nostra partita perché ormai so bene che tanti non sono emotivamente in grado di affrontare una stagione come questa... che alla minima difficoltà di vedono meteoriti in arrivo a spazzare via l'umanità...

E invece, questa è una lunga stagione dove lotteremo fino alla fine.

Lo ridico per l'ennesima volta, prendetevi delle medicine per seguire il Milan perché in queste partite rischiate di rimanerci secchi


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho evitato accuratamente di commentare la nostra partita perché ormai so bene che tanti non sono emotivamente in grado di affrontare una stagione come questa... che alla minima difficoltà di vedono meteoriti in arrivo a spazzare via l'umanità...
> 
> E invece, questa è una lunga stagione dove lotteremo fino alla fine.
> 
> Lo ridico per l'ennesima volta, prendetevi delle medicine per seguire il Milan perché in queste partite rischiate di rimanerci secchi


Una bufala andata di traverso.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho evitato accuratamente di commentare la nostra partita perché ormai so bene che tanti non sono emotivamente in grado di affrontare una stagione come questa... che alla minima difficoltà di vedono meteoriti in arrivo a spazzare via l'umanità...
> 
> E invece, questa è una lunga stagione dove lotteremo fino alla fine.
> 
> Lo ridico per l'ennesima volta, prendetevi delle medicine per seguire il Milan perché in queste partite rischiate di rimanerci secchi


A noi tecnicamente per lottare non manca nulla, però purtroppo non credo all’ultimo step mentale. Paradossalmente nelle partite toste giochiamo tosti e concentrati. Infatti a me fanno paura le sfide apparentemente semplici.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una bufala andata di traverso.


Fortuna di averla parzialmente raddrizzata. Altrimenti avrei evitato i social per un po’.


----------



## Calemme (20 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> È un gobbo fatto e finito


Sarei gobbo perchè ho sminuito la Juve rispondendo a uno che la esalta ogni giorno? Ma sei serio?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Febbraio 2022)

L'ho sempre poco apprezzato, ma devo ammettere che oggi Berardi ha fatto un partitone assurdo.


----------



## smallball (20 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre poco apprezzato, ma devo ammettere che oggi Berardi ha fatto un partitone assurdo.


L'arrivo di Dionisi in panchina lo ha reso ancora più forte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2022)

Calemme ha scritto:


> Sarei gobbo perchè ho sminuito la Juve rispondendo a uno che la esalta ogni giorno? Ma sei serio?



*Evitate di creare fake o doppi account.
Tanto li becchiamo tutti.

Ban a vita per account originale e clone, quando vi becchiamo.

Tornare in topic.*


----------



## Antokkmilan (21 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo campionato comunque è talmente mediocre da essere esaltante. Ogni settimana cambiano gli equilibri in maniera pazzesca. Prima del derby sembrava un miraggio raggiungere la vetta già a quest'ora. Può seriamente vincere chiunque, anche il Napoli. Perciò, io dico che ci credo allo scudetto.


Mediocre è quando il risultato è scontato, non mi sembra che quest’anno sia così


----------

